

Would PG's Artix startup succeed in today's world? - nayefc

Was it bad timing for Artix in 1995?
======
stray
How does a traditional art gallery work? I'm only guessing because I don't
know diddly about art, or art galleries. But here's how I suspect it works:

\- Artists primarily enjoy creating art, but they'd also _really_ like other
people to buy what they've created.

\- Lots of people like looking at art and some of those people want to take
some of it home with them.

\- Some people decide to connect the other two groups together so they create
a venue where artists can show their work -- and people can look at, and
possibly purchase it.

So would Artix succeed in today's world? Maybe. Certainly, deviantart.com has
done rather nicely for itself.

It's not _precisely_ the same thing but I think it serves the same purpose.

Was it bad timing for Artix in 1995? Maybe. But I'll bet that the tiny twist
in the plot line between artix and deviantart would have made the difference
even in 1995.

No way to know, but it's an interesting question anyway.

